# Vaio laptop always starts in Rescue Mode



## Jejoma (Feb 10, 2009)

I just got a new Sony Vaio laptop and every time I turn it on, I have to go through the VAIO CARE RESCUE screen, exit out of it, and then Windows will eventually start...

How do I just deactivate it?

I know this question has been asked before but the answer given did not work for me in that when I ran SysInternals AutoRuns there was no file called Vaio Care Rescue.

I presume the name has been changed, can anyone tell me what to look for now please?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Did this just happen one day when booting the machine?

Does it provide any failures such as a hard drive failure?

Inside your BIOS what is the boot order set to? Make sure your Windows OS hard drive or partition is set to boot first.


----------



## Jejoma (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi, thanks for getting back to me.



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Did this just happen one day when booting the machine?
> 
> It has done this since day one.
> 
> ...


I would normally have taken the laptop back to the supplier but unfortunately he is in England and the machine is in France!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Go into your system BIOS, and search for something with a boot order. You could post a screenshot of it so I can see the boot order.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You might try setting the bios to optimum default settings rather than mess around with it because it does sound as if that got messed up.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Since this is new, you should send it back to the supplier. If you don't want to go thru them then you can send it into Sony. It's under warranty, you should never have to mess with something if it is under warranty.


----------



## Jejoma (Feb 10, 2009)

spunk.funk said:


> Since this is new, you should send it back to the supplier. If you don't want to go thru them then you can send it into Sony. It's under warranty, you should never have to mess with something if it is under warranty.


As I mentioned, that's not an option as I bought the machine in England but it is now kept in France.


----------



## Jejoma (Feb 10, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Go into your system BIOS, and search for something with a boot order. You could post a screenshot of it so I can see the boot order.


Sorry but I'm not too hot with PCs. How do I get into the BIOS?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Sony is an international company, if you don't want to send it in to your reseller, you can send it into your local Sony representative. 
To boot into Setup (Bios) Hold the *Assist* button while booting or press *F2*.


----------



## Jejoma (Feb 10, 2009)

OK, for anyone still reading, I've cracked it. I think I scored 10/10 on the stupidity scale.

The Sony laptop has a button on top of the keyboard labelled "Assist" that I had been using to turn it on. This automatically starts in Rescue Mode. However, I have only just found hidden around the corner on the side an on/off button that starts it normally.

Oh for the days when you could buy things with a little booklet labelled "Instructions" included in the box!!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

An entire year later! Thanks for posting the update.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah, VAIO's come with a few extra buttons that the Manual deciphers.


----------

